# 2.0 TFSI in MK2 from Germany



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi guys,
now i will introduce my mk2 with the jetta mk5 2.0 TFSI engine incl. the 6gearbox.
It works full tfsi, with all the needed parts, like ecu, clocks, fuel pump with control device, the e-gas pedal, the jetta mk5 wiring lom.
Everything is selfmade and works grandious since May 2007.
See you...





























_Modified by lowera6 at 12:39 AM 11-26-2007_


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 TFSI in MK2 from Germany (lowera6)*

Well done! That must be a fun drive in that body?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

looks like MKIV interior?


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*

very very clean!


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_looks like MKIV interior?

with pkg2 mkv jetta dash!


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Arin)*

WOW


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Awesome, awesome work! I bet it scoots along pretty nicely


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 TFSI in MK2 from Germany (lowera6)*

Hot!


----------



## STATUS* (Oct 11, 2007)

Sweet im sure thats a load of fun


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

oh wow.
what did you do about power steering?
did you rig up a p/s pump, or also integrate the electrical steering?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

good job!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 TFSI in MK2 from Germany (lowera6)*

That looks amazing, very clean install and very stealthy, I bet you surprise a lot of people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_oh wow.
what did you do about power steering?
did you rig up a p/s pump, or also integrate the electrical steering?

Good question. It would be cool if he did swap the electro-mech unit from a mkV but, you really don't need power steering in a mk2.



_Modified by ZWStewart at 8:54 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*

Hotness


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

That is awesome man!!!


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (TheBox)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*

Hi guys.
Thanks for your comments








I dont use the electo-mech unit from mk5.
i use the complete mk3 vr6 axis (front & rear) and also the steering gear from a mk3 vr6. the lines also, 
I use an mk4 tdi installation-adapter to fix the oilpump from an mk4 tdi, the air conditioning compressor (also mk4 tdi) and the generator (tfsi).
Therefor you have to change the hose between turbocharger and intercooler.
here you can see it a little bit...








greetings mario



_Modified by lowera6 at 5:09 AM 11-27-2007_


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

thats sick man!!!!!!!!!! must fly w/ that body! you going to mod the engine?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Really nice work!








Maybe one day


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (-camber)*

sweet mang! We need some videos of this beast on the roll! I would love to live in the motherland one day and just build some weird swaped cars like this one! Good work manG!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*

Put it on the track


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.a6-page.de/html/golf_2_tfsi.html
bist du doch auch oder?


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (justdanorm)*

servus,
ja bin ich








i only have a first engine run video.
Heres the link:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/488008
my car sleeps at the moment






















In winter time from 01.November to 31. March i mustn't go on the street with the golf, because of our licence plate. I can drive my golf only between April and October. It's a special german licence plate called Saison licence plate. I dont have to make any paperwork. it's a good thing, but on the other hand i can't ride, if there's a sunny day in november.
And next year i will make a video with my friends.


----------



## MiteRider (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome Car...
Very very nice, me and some guys are doing the same retrofit...
Tfsi in Mk2 means a lot of fun... ^^
Greetings, Mite


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## doltrev (Mar 18, 2007)

probably the lamest comment, but i bet it see's fanstastic gas milieage


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (doltrev)*

about 8,5 Liter / 100km with a normal manner of driving. (~140km/h on the autobahn), sometimes faster







, at worthersee much stop and go,
measured on round about 3500 km of driving distance in the last 6 month
so i'm happy about it...


_Modified by lowera6 at 10:09 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (lowera6)*

great build! it's how the mk2 should have been built from germany.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (lowera6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowera6* »_about 8,5 Liter / 100km with a normal manner of driving. (~140km/h on the autobahn), sometimes faster







, at worthersee much stop and go,
measured on round about 3500 km of driving distance in the last 6 month
so i'm happy about it...

_Modified by lowera6 at 10:09 PM 11-28-2007_

thats about 27-28 mpg for anyone wondering
echt nicht schlecht


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

1/4 mile times and dyno?


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (brian92390)*

this car isn't building for the 1/4 mile race and i don't have an idea to do it








Next year i will make a dyno, because of a engine power boost


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (lowera6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowera6* »_this car isn't building for the 1/4 mile race and i don't have an idea to do it








Next year i will make a dyno, because of a engine power boost

your deffently my hero.. you should go rip up the "ring" with tha thing!.. Did you have to make any custom harness for the cluster and pedal or did you just fit in the factory jetta one?? That is how i think you would do it. You should get a O.CT stg2 file for that thing.. i hear there real popular for ecu tunning over there..(I even have a local dealer close by me).. Also could you get pics of the back of the engine i am very intrested in how much clearance that you have with the fire wall and turbo. Thanks!


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*

i open'ed the harness and remove every not needed cable. The mk5 harness is completely one harness from front to end, so the cables for front and rear lights or climatronic or ABS are removed. After that i fixed it to mk4 complete harness ( i need it for the lights, climatronic, dash...) and wraped it with new tape.
i have a nice guy here close to me and he builds many vr6 turbo and also makes ecu-tuning. I'm happy with 30-40 hp more than standard.
But before flashing i will go to dyno to have an idea for the power of the moment, because the pipes and the intercooler is not mk5-like.
Let's have a look next year...








I will look to find a photo of the firewall/turbo distance...










_Modified by lowera6 at 12:38 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (lowera6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowera6* »_this car isn't building for the 1/4 mile race and i don't have an idea to do it








Next year i will make a dyno, because of a engine power boost

mabye an estimate? i'm too curious


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

hmm, i hope 200hp. Serial hp of the engine.
But i have changed the hose after turbocharger, i have fixed a smaller intercooler(because of the space) then mk5 and i have changed the hose after intercooler, soo surprise, surprise... ;-)
Thats the only modded parts... all other is serial mk5.....


_Modified by lowera6 at 3:47 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## toyotec (Feb 9, 2003)

Bosch MED 9 would negate any pumping loss improvements to satisfy torque request to PCM torque structure at the throttle pedel. You would need to change the PCM Parameters to match improved engine hardware.


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (toyotec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toyotec* »_Bosch MED 9 would negate any pumping loss improvements to satisfy torque request to PCM torque structure at the throttle pedel. You would need to change the PCM Parameters to match improved engine hardware. 























Sorry guys... my english is not the best....








I dont understand what you want to say








Maybe an german speaking guy who can translate it?
Basically i want to push the hp softly. My guy is flashing hundred's of ECU's, works for and with Mike Rothe, a german VW/Audi Tuner.
So i think he knows what is practicable. He also drives an mk5 GTI and flashes hisone too... without changing other parts... and i think he spokes about + 30-40hp...
I will rightly engaged with this in spring
greetings mario


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (lowera6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's all I got...


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

*added to watched topics*


----------



## FOREIGNMATTED (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*








..Just perfect....


----------



## toyotec (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (lowera6)*

The PCM/ECU for your engine is a Bosch MED9. Put simply if you attempt to make mechanical changes to the engine ( air filter, exhaust and other bolt ons) without address the relevant PCM/ECU control parameters this would account for zero. So you would need to get your buddy to compensate for this by make changes to the calibration and then updating to your PCM. You are very fortunate that you have a buddy that has a grip on Bosch Med 9 PCM strategy.
Sorry for being a bit too technical the first time.








By the way it is good to see a real working MK5 DISI turbo engine in a MK2. Look very neat as well. 


_Modified by toyotec at 11:25 AM 12-2-2007_


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

well done! absolutely beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (ERROL)*

love it!


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (ERROL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERROL* »_well done! absolutely beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

jealous. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (toyotec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toyotec* »_The PCM/ECU for your engine is a Bosch MED9. Put simply if you attempt to make mechanical changes to the engine ( air filter, exhaust and other bolt ons) without address the relevant PCM/ECU control parameters this would account for zero. So you would need to get your buddy to compensate for this by make changes to the calibration and then updating to your PCM. You are very fortunate that you have a buddy that has a grip on Bosch Med 9 PCM strategy.
Sorry for being a bit too technical the first time.








By the way it is good to see a real working MK5 DISI turbo engine in a MK2. Look very neat as well. 

_Modified by toyotec at 11:25 AM 12-2-2007_

Hi, ok... now i've got an idea what you wrote...








My intake is completely mk5, the outlet pipe is hardly ever the same as mk5, only the intercooler is another, but works normaly in an c-class mercedes 6-cylinder diesel engine. So the cooling efficiency is nearly the same.
the exhaust is up to the rear axis also mk5, after that only a mk3 vr6 rear muffler.
So , these are minor changes... and maybe the ECU will accept it








By the way a pic of the distance between turbo and the firewall:



_Modified by lowera6 at 9:23 AM 12-3-2007_


----------



## 3dubssofar (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (lowera6)*

i always thought the guys that say "the car gives me a boner" were weirdos. then i saw this picture:


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (lowera6)*

was sagen die Hölle Sie?


----------



## jamdub (Aug 1, 2007)

sick


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very sweet job man. I can't imagine how much time and money this involved to get everything to work correctly.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

Wow! Amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Very nice


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

WOW







Mad props man!


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (lowera6)*

this is F***in great.....


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

very nice!!!!!


----------

